# LED light for exterior sign?



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys I have a friend who is building an exterior sign for our local beer store. Sign is basically 4'w x 3'h 8" deep. With your basic frosted plexiglass on each side. 
Looking to see any of you guys have used any sort of exterior LED strip light or rope rope lighting you could suggest. Obviously has to be bright enough to illuminate through plexi, there's already 120v switched power now. Again it's for the beer store guy so gotta keep him on our good side. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

GE Tetra


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ibewye said:


> Hey guys I have a friend who is building an exterior sign for our local beer store. Sign is basically 4'w x 3'h 8" deep. With your basic frosted plexiglass on each side.
> Looking to see any of you guys have used any sort of exterior LED strip light or rope rope lighting you could suggest. Obviously has to be bright enough to illuminate through plexi, there's already 120v switched power now. Again it's for the beer store guy so gotta keep him on our good side. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double sided are tough.
Edge lit gives you cold spots, tubes gives you hot spots.
I would install some 2" x 2" corrigated expanded metal section in the center and try out some LEDs


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Waterproof LED strips on steel tape spaced no more than 3''. Double sided. Is it a pylon sign?


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> GE Tetra



Thanks for link, have you used before? Having trouble finding any sort of guideline on how many of what parts to order but I'll keep looking. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Ibewye said:


> Thanks for link, have you used before? Having trouble finding any sort of guideline on how many of what parts to order but I'll keep looking. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sort of. A few years ago I knew a pizza shop owner who was getting tired of T12HO ballasts getting cooked in his box sign, and he wanted a suggestion from me. I told him LED replacements might be what he was looking for and then passed him off to my friend whose dad's company ended up doing the job. They gave me a kickback. They ended up going with the Tetra PowerStrips, how many exactly I don't know but I think they just replaced one-for-one where the old F96T12HO lamps had been. 

I ended up moving away before the job could be done so I only got to see it months after the fact. The sign is still operating just fine today and the last time I was there was a few months ago. The owner remembered me and is still happy with the lights. Very bright. This particular sign was single-sided, but there is a double-sided version of the PowerStrip too.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Actually it appears there is an installation guide that suggests spacing for you.

http://www.gelighting.com/LightingW...gnage-led-installation-guide_tcm201-54155.pdf


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

You also have to be aware of the color of the LED. Did one sign and it had a slight pinkish color to the white parts of the sign. Do your inspectors demand a recertification of a sign that you have retro'd with LEDs? Ours do.


----------



## Sprink (Apr 21, 2012)

Ibewye said:


> Thanks for link, have you used before? Having trouble finding any sort of guideline on how many of what parts to order but I'll keep looking. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at the bottom of the page Vintage Sounds posted and click on the Tetra Signage Design Tool.

Read Instructions then click Access Design tool. You will need Silverlight plug in. Right click to give permission to run plug in. 

This is a very nice tool. Maybe you could post a pic when done.:thumbsup:


----------

